# Dell IN2030M Mini Review



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi all,

So i bought the Dell IN2030M as a replacement for my trusty ol' LG CRT[its still going strong and has excellent color reproduction and almost zero lag  ]. 

*Specs*[courtesy of Dell]:

Panel Size: 50.8cm (20inch) viewable area display (measured diagonally)


Panel Type: TN - Twisted Nematic with LED backlight


Maximum Resolution: 1600 x 900 at 60 Hz


*Contrast Ratio: *1000 : 1 (typical), 8 Million:1 ( Dynamic )
*Response Time: *5ms typical (black to white)
*Viewing Angle: *160° vertical / 170° horizontal

*[h=3]Connectivity[/h]*
VGA [cable included]
DVI (HDCP)

*[h=3]Electrical Characteristics:[/h]*
*Voltage Required:*
100 to 240 VAC
50 or 60 Hz + 3Hz
1.6A (Max)
*Power Consumption Operational:*
20 W (typical)
*Power Consumption Stand by / Sleep:*
1W






Warranty
3 Years Onsite Warranty

Out of box:
*imageshack.us/scaled/medium/209/mg0012o.jpg
very nice looking and great finish!! Matte screen reduces reflection. 


*imageshack.us/scaled/medium/855/mg0013s.jpg
quite thin.. 

The quality of the bundled VGA cable jack is not that good.. feels quite light and fragile..
*imageshack.us/scaled/medium/526/mg0014l.jpg



It goes very well with my black Gamma!! 
*imageshack.us/scaled/medium/22/mg0015d.jpg
ignore my ghetto table.. 

now, right out of the box, the picture is brighter than my liking and not suitable for photo editing.... needed some Calibration asap
IMO, this site is the best for screen calibration without using any dedicated tools.. LCD monitor test images 
now, it wont make your monitor a 100% equal to sRGB specs, it cant unless your monitor is sRGB certified, but it'll take you close.  

After completing the calibration, I loaded up Photoshop and did some editing.. Colors are Okay, but not as great as my good ol' LG CRT... I need to do some Color Profile customisation inside PS.

Pros: 

1. Great Bang for Buck. Considering the price, its a steal compared to its nearby competition..
2. Great finish.

Cons:

1. Should come with DVI cable. Its a pain in the a** to buy an extra cable.
2. Base plate is very Light. Should have been heavier.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2013)

if you do buy a DVI cable, can u plz mention, if you see any difference ?
because i have the exact same monitor


----------



## TechnoHolic (Feb 14, 2013)

A good buy, looks great...Congrats..!
few questions to ask..
MD gave you any opportunity to check it in the store..?
Is this LED comes with the VGA cable fixed to the port..?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks!! 

1. not In the store.. they have a technician who does assembling/testing 2mins from the shop. and for only Monitor testing he just plugs in the power cord and shows you the "CPU Cable not connected" signal on the screen. unless you bring a CPU of your own, you wont be able to do a dead pixel test..

2. Yes.



Nerevarine said:


> if you do buy a DVI cable, can u plz mention, if you see any difference ?
> because i have the exact same monitor



i'll let you know.. once i buy a cable.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

congrats on your purchase 

i didn't see any difference between a VGA and DVI cable as the VGA cable provided with the monitor is of a good quality

btw how did Crysis 3 Beta run on your pc with this new monitor?


----------



## TechnoHolic (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i didn't see any difference between a VGA and DVI cable as the VGA cable provided with the monitor is of a good quality.



ohh..really.!
Then i think i can save 200-300 bucks..let others comment on this..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> congrats on your purchase
> 
> i didn't see any difference between a VGA and DVI cable as the VGA cable provided with the monitor is of a good quality
> 
> btw how did Crysis 3 Beta run on your pc with this new monitor?



did you use DVI cable after using VGA cable?? 

i didnt play Cry3Beta. ping on BSNL too bad, and i dont like getting fragged  



TechnoHolic said:


> ohh..really.!
> Then i think i can save 200-300 bucks..let others comment on this..



yeah, if there is no visible diff, i wont waste my money on a DVI cable.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

actually i used the VGA cable which came with my monitor for like 1 week with on board gpu and then bought the gpu after 1 week of purchasing my PC so i didn't play any games with the VGA cable but while watching videos I didn't any difference but there may be a difference while playing games....may be you should ask about this in the appropriate section

btw i bought my DVI cable for Rs 250


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

Might be buying a monitor is this worth the price?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

yes.. very much worth it in the price range..


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

In gaming how is it? Eye candy?
16:9 or 16:10


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

pretty good eye candy in the games i have tried out: borderlands2/metro2033/falloutNV/serious sam3/spec ops/fc3/AC3 etc..

and its 1600x900,,,, so 16:9 

16:9


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

if u can please show me some pics with the monitor on please? you have a good cam too .
BTW hows photoshop in this?

Well i read some comments, that the base is not strong for the monitor



anirbandd said:


> pretty good eye candy in the games i have tried out: borderlands2/metro2033/falloutNV/serious sam3/spec ops/fc3/AC3 etc..
> 
> and its 1600x900,,,, so 16:9
> 
> 16:9



Well are fonts large enough to be seen without specs? or u need to increase the text size


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 17, 2013)

fonts are okay... and photoshop is a dream to work on  awesome on widescreen.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice thanks


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Dell monitors are fantastic VFM, will get one as soon as I buy a 7950  

Nice preview


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

hell yeah!!


----------

